# Horst Günther Ludolf ist tot



## Claudia (31 Jan. 2011)

_Trauer bei den Schrottplatz-Brüdern aus Dernbach (Kreis Neuwied): Kultfigur Horst Günter Ludolf ist tot!_




*Der 56-Jährige wurde von einem seiner Brüder, die mit der Doku-Soap „Die Ludolfs – 4 Brüder auf’m Schrottplatz" (läuft seit 2006 im Männerkanal DMAX) bekannt wurden, leblos in seiner Wohnung gefunden, teilte ein Pressesprecher der Polizeiinspektion Koblenz BILD.de mit. „Es gibt keine Hinweise auf eine Straftat", hieß es zur Todesursache.*
Horst Günter, der zweitälteste der vier Brüder, fungierte auf den Schrottplatz der TV-Helden als Telefonist und Kundenberater. Stoische Ruhe und Gelassenheit zeichneten ihn laut der „Ludolf“-Homepage aus. Der Kaffee-Fanatiker und passionierte Raucher, der von allen nur Günter genannt wurde, wäre am 22. Februar 57 Jahre alt geworden. 
Bereits vor zwei Jahren gab es laut Rhein-Zeitung Spekulationen um den Gesundheitszustand von Günter Ludolf: Er soll einen Herzinfarkt erlitten haben. Bestätigt wurde dieses Gerücht jedoch nie.
Auf der Homepage der Ludolfs gibt es noch keinen Hinweis auf den Tod des zumeist schweigsamen Telefonisten. 
Im Jahr 2009 war das skurrile Quartett mit „Die Ludolfs - Dankeschön für Italien“ sogar im Kino zu sehen. Die Filmfirma „Preview Production“ in München bestätigte den Todesfall. „Wir sind erschüttert und trauern um unseren Freund Horst Günter“, so das Unternehmen.


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2011)

R. I. P.


----------



## Katzun (31 Jan. 2011)

tut mir leid für die 3 und deren familien


----------



## General (31 Jan. 2011)

Schade um Güni, war der ruhende Pol von den Vieren


----------



## thecross (31 Jan. 2011)

Mein Beileid...


----------



## Crash (31 Jan. 2011)

Fand die vier zusammen immer sehr lustig.

R.I.P


----------



## tommie3 (31 Jan. 2011)

R.i.p


----------



## panda49 (1 Feb. 2011)

Mein Herzliches Beileid für die Familie Ludolfs.

LG Panda


----------



## Weltenbummler (1 Feb. 2011)

Ruhe sanft,Host.Ich werde dich in guterErinnerung behalten .


----------



## eddi (1 Feb. 2011)

Ruhe in Frieden lieber Günter.


----------



## syd67 (1 Feb. 2011)

Rest in peace mate!


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2011)

Fand ihn auf seine eigene Art und Weise durchaus interessant und amüsant!

R.I.P


----------



## odessa666 (1 Feb. 2011)

R. I. P


----------



## Franky70 (1 Feb. 2011)

Traurig...
...aber Kaffee-Fanatiker, passionierter Raucher, Übergewicht...das ist alles nicht so gut fürs Herz.


----------



## punkerali (1 Feb. 2011)

R.i.p


----------



## JayP (4 Feb. 2011)

Man echt schade, aber die besten gehen eh zuerst.

Werde es echt vermissen wie Günther Peter immer aus dem Schlaf gerissen hat um den Kunden am Telefon die Fragen zu beantworten


----------

